# Mosquito monster



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Walleye fishing last night my brother hooked something big, my first thought was big flathead. Turned out to be this almost 50" musky. Took about 10 minutes but swam off to make memories for someone else.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice catch!


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

kayak1979 said:


> Simply fantastic! I had no idea they were in Mosquito!!!


Oh man.... I know who is going to mosquito this week!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

After release we were hoping it wasn't a pike, it would have shattered the current record.


----------



## missedIt (Sep 7, 2015)

Great catch!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

kayak1979 said:


> Simply fantastic! I had no idea they were in Mosquito!!!


Same here! Knew all about the pike in there, but this is the first ever muskie.


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

According to the DNR there isn't any muskie in Mosquito. Very interesting


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that's a very odd looking fish?? I've rode along with the ODNR for several years checking the walleye nets in the spring at Mosquito lake, I've never saw anything like that, big or small and I've seen a lot of fish come out of that lake over the years.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Beautiful Musky. Congratulations. Kudo's on C & R too!


----------



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

Unbelievable... great catch brother


----------



## Blacksheep7 (Jul 19, 2014)

Great looking fish Matt!


----------



## Mitchell Bock (Aug 16, 2016)

Sort of looks like a tiger muskie to me


----------



## Lady J (Sep 21, 2014)

ezbite said:


> that's a very odd looking fish?? I've rode along with the ODNR for several years checking the walleye nets in the spring at Mosquito lake, I've never saw anything like that, big or small and I've seen a lot of fish come out of that lake over the years.


 We actually captured one in the nets on the south end,for several yrs in a row. Probably put in their by a well meaning fisherman.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lady J said:


> We actually captured one in the nets on the south end,for several yrs in a row. Probably put in their by a well meaning fisherman.


The nets are only on the south end


----------



## T.A. (May 17, 2015)

caught a lot of big pike in mosq on cranks 5xd's by the bridge there


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

T.A. said:


> caught a lot of big pike in mosq on cranks 5xd's by the bridge there


What is considered a big pike for mosquito? I caught one off the causeway some years back and it was 32"


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

42 inches...cranking for eyes...


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

43" I got several years ago in front of the dam.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

fishnmachine said:


> View attachment 246180


That is what I thought we had until we got it beside the boat. Of course we left the big net at home, best way to guarantee you'll catch something big.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

I know someone that caught a muskie years ago there and I argued that he got a pike buthe kept it and I went to see it and it was a muskie around 35inchs


----------

